# The choice...



## Shamrock3 (Aug 14, 2013)

A usual thread from new hand gun owners, what gun should I buy? 

My budget is from $700-600 with a preference towards the latter. 
I would like it for range shooting and possibly target shooting. 
Generally a higher caliber would be more suited to my needs as it will also be a tool for home defense. 
Finally and least importantly, I would like something that is a bit flashy, something to show off to friends when I go shooting. 

If there is a gun that gets all these characteristics just right I'd be willing to go up to $1000, but I'd have to love it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

With that kind of budget range, you're going to get all kinds of suggestions. 

Some will be good, and some, well......not so much. 

Anyways, I'm a big Beretta fan of both the 9mm and the .40 cal. Either one can be had with the money you want to spend, and either caliber will serve you very well. 

If you want to spend a little more, then consider a SIG.


----------



## Shamrock3 (Aug 14, 2013)

I am a big boondock Saints fan, so the Beretta always appealed to me but how is it on accuracy? I like how the full metal frame would help with consistency based on lift, but what would the effective range be?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Shamrock3 said:


> I am a big boondock Saints fan, so the Beretta always appealed to me but how is it on accuracy? I like how the full metal frame would help with consistency based on lift, but what would the effective range be?


Any firearm is only going to be as accurate as the person shooting it.

Effective range? That's a good question, as it's really never come to mind for me. There's hitting a target back board at any given range, and then there's hitting the intended target on that target back board.

When I was in the military, the effective range of an M-16 was 300 or so meters. That's not to say that everyone could take advantage of that range, as some couldn't.

When it comes to handguns, unless you're hunting game with one, don't get all hung up on effective range. I gotta say, it's been a very, very long time since someone brought up the effective range of a handgun. Yup.....it's been a very long time. :watching:


----------



## clubcleaner (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive got a 92a1 that in as new condition thatll ill sell resonably...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If I wanted to show off a little, but still have a top-notch pistol that was suitable for the range and home defense, I would go with a Springfield TRP Operator.

But I don't, so I stick with striker-fired pistols for concealed carry and home defense, and just shoot my 1911 when I want a real treat.


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Shamrock3 said:


> ... I would like something that is a bit flashy, something to show off to friends when I go shooting.


That pretty well takes GLOCKS out of the picture! :anim_lol:

Look at the STI Spartan 1911. This is a classic design with great performance and reliability in an affordable handgun. Also, the Spartan has a lifetime warranty on the gun, not just the first owner. So one day your great grandchildren might need some work done.

http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-spartan-v-2/
http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-spartan-iv/
http://www.stiguns.com/the-sti-spartan-iii/

Who 'dat?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes,, I would have to agree with Bisley.


----------



## Shamrock3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the in-put guys, I ended up going over my budget with the Sig Sauer Scorpion


----------

